# Any Top Dashers that lost their status able to schedule?



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Went to Texas for Thanksgiving and returned to Az today. Tried scheduling at 3:00 and nothing popped up. Are we being screwed over by DD for our low acceptance rating? Anyone else having issues trying to get a block?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Went to Texas for Thanksgiving and returned to Az today. Tried scheduling at 3:00 and nothing popped up. Are we being screwed over by DD for our low acceptance rating? Anyone else having issues trying to get a block?


I was good today I'm at 99% completion (but only 37% acceptance which is high for me). Usually I've noticed they don't get released right at 3:00, I wait until 3:03 TBH, I even set alarm for it then as well as 3:10 and 3:15 just in case lol.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

yes i lost mine ! sucks . if you accept 70 % of them you will NOT make a profit .
my solution i just do grub hub and wait to dd turns red so i can get on . when i like to drive its always grey in the area.
my acc is 49 %.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Trust me, I know the drill. Before Top Dasher I was able to schedule 6 days in advance and was always able to schedule a block everyday. Today I didn't even get the chance to see the schedule. I started at about 3:01 and refreshed for at least 15-20 minutes and saw absolutely nothing. Then at 3:30 a 12:00am to 3:00am popped up, like who the eff is gonna take that BS? I'm just a little pissed.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Trust me, I know the drill. Before Top Dasher I was able to schedule 6 days in advance and was always able to schedule a block everyday. Today I didn't even get the chance to see the schedule. I started at about 3:01 and refreshed for at least 15-20 minutes and saw absolutely nothing. Then at 3:30 a 12:00am to 3:00am popped up, like who the eff is gonna take that BS? I'm just a little pissed.


Do that sucks ass, do you think they may have had a Driver infiltration?


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Trust me, I know the drill. Before Top Dasher I was able to schedule 6 days in advance and was always able to schedule a block everyday. Today I didn't even get the chance to see the schedule. I started at about 3:01 and refreshed for at least 15-20 minutes and saw absolutely nothing. Then at 3:30 a 12:00am to 3:00am popped up, like who the eff is gonna take that BS? I'm just a little pissed.


I was able today to go on schedule..it came at 3.01 pm i have 95% copmlete..and my acceptance is around 40% i hope they dont change it we wont be able to get on schedule..


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Do research, lots or drivers being added in all markets for over saturation for the holidays. Going to be harder than usual for the next month or so.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GrumpZilla said:


> Do research, lots or drivers being added in all markets for over saturation for the holidays. Going to be harder than usual for the next month or so.


I also think that UE drivers who never bothered to sign up for DD or GH are now bailing on UE in mass because of the new pay structure and that is leading to an influx of DD and GH drivers.

I have always maintained that Uber Pro, Diamond status, and all the other app statuses that give you benefits to maintain a high acceptance rate were really just bogus manipulation that had limited actual benefit.

In my opinion DD Top Dasher status is a little different. Besides not having to schedule the blocks, you _supposedly_ get ping preference over non Top Dashers. If that is true then that is valuable. I was skeptical over this wether it was really true or not. I have been doing this a long time and aren't stupid enough to take bogus offers or sit around in a parking lot where 7 other people are sitting already.

I decided to test the preferred ping benefit to see if it were really true. I used to have a spot where it was a golden staging place for me. Over the last 8 months I gave up on it because as so many new dashers were added many of them started staging in my special place. You can easily tell because they sit in the lot staring at their phones with the app on! LOL. I started going back there and even if several were sitting there I kept getting pings. Now I believe its true.

Before the pack of wolves start calling me a shill I been doing this a long time and if you look back on my posts I don't hesitate to call out BS on the part of these apps. My AR on UE is about 5%, GH about 17% and DD always was about 60-70%. I decline every order below $5 when slow, $7 when busy and it MUST be at least $1 per mile. I am finding that once you are a Top Dasher the offers get better and the AR actually goes up. Today mine is at an all time high of 79%. I definitely decline ALL shitty offers but I am getting offers in the $7-$12 range most of the time, sometimes higher and sometimes lower.

Every market is different and I would rather have a low AR than take shitty offers. I'm just finding in my market most offers are still decent. Probably because tips are pretty good. I have no real way of knowing wether it's due to Top Dasher status or just the market.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I also think that UE drivers who never bothered to sign up for DD or GH are now bailing on UE in mass because of the new pay structure and that is leading to an influx of DD and GH drivers.
> 
> I have always maintained that Uber Pro, Diamond status, and all the other app statuses that give you benefits to maintain a high acceptance rate were really just bogus manipulation that had limited actual benefit.
> 
> ...


Well written and good advice.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I tried to reset my password today by clicking "forgot my password" and it asked for old password ?????


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Still unable to see the schedule. All I see is this.









Doordash is doing me dirty. SMMFH!!
98 deliveries away from 5,000. 4.83 cr, 98% comp. r, 98% on time. 38% accept. r. and keeping me from scheduling. EFF YOU DD!!!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds like your DD gig days is coming to an end.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I found that as a top dasher I seemed to make less money. I have heard that from a few others also.I only had it for november. Now back to regular dasher. Might not make top dasher again because my ar is like 54%.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Still unable to see the schedule. All I see is this.
> View attachment 384795
> 
> 
> ...


You can only see next week's schedule on a daily basis. So, if you want to schedule for Wednesday of next week, you have to do that at 3pm. But you will only be able to schedule Wednesday. Thursday tomorrow, Friday after that, etc. Grab an ideal one because they disappear quickly.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You can only see next week's schedule on a daily basis. So, if you want to schedule for Wednesday of next week, you have to do that at 3pm. But you will only be able to schedule Wednesday. Thursday tomorrow, Friday after that, etc.


Damn, I thought about that yesterday when I was trying to schedule for today. I wasn't sure if the schedule was still 6 days out or I could schedule next day. Well I guess it makes sense now. Thanks for the heads up @nonononodrivethru . Will definitely try that today. In the meantime, misery.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Still nothing, even 6 days out. Gonna start doing a couple other things tomorrow.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I just signed up for Wednesday. Must be something on your end. Try deleting and reinstalling the app.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes I’m having no trouble at 3:02 getting on the next week. Today I signed up for next Thursday as usual.


----------

